
Fear of losing 'causes overpaying on eBay'  - makimaki
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/connected/main.jhtml?xml=/connected/2008/09/25/dlebay125.xml
======
sidsavara
Interesting. No wonder their ads also talk about shopping victoriously - the
more the item seems for, the better off the sellers are so they'll sell more
AND ebay gets a higher amount of fees.

They also use their emails to put a sense of fear into you. Like, hey you've
been outbid - you better go bid more money. Or else. Bad things will happen!
You'll be sad!

------
mhartl
This phenomenon is well-known in the offline auction world: it's called the
"winner's curse".

------
vaksel
Yeah because of this sometimes you end up paying more for a used item than it
costs to buy it new from the store.

